# Diseño de pre-amplificadores con Darlington ?



## brewmaster (Ene 6, 2021)

Hace varios dias necesitaba un preamplificador para mejorar el volumen de mi ampli, y arme el clasico preamplificador  con un c945, funciono sin problemas. No obstante mirando el datasheet del transistor , veo que su hfe no es tan alto como el que puede ofrecer un par darlington...
por que no se diseñaron preamplificadores con darlington?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2021)

brewmaster dijo:


> Hace varios dias necesitaba un preamplificador para mejorar el volumen de mi ampli, y arme el clasico preamplificador  con un c945, funciono sin problemas. No obstante mirando el datasheet del transistor , veo que su hfe no es tan alto como el que puede ofrecer un par darlington...
> por que no se diseñaron preamplificadores con darlington?.


Traduce tu idea a algo "Entendible", un circuito por ejemplo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 7, 2021)

Me imagino que porque no hay necesidad de manejar corrientes elevadas.
Un preamplificador maneja muy poca corriente y voltaje, asi que veo innecesario gastar en un darlington, asi sea armado para ese cometido.

Preamplificador


Tu idea


Es asi?


----------



## brewmaster (Ene 7, 2021)

Me referia a que , si para etapas preamplificadoras se buscan transistores que tengan buena ganancia, por que no se usan darlington...es mas bien una curiosidad que tenia, porque luego de googlear un poquito encontré un diagrama en este sitio. Pero ese es uno entre los cientos que encuentras a transistores, a pesar de que los darlington eran relativamente conocidos.
Entonces viene siendo algo asi como, no usar cañon para matar un mosquito.

Gracias por sus respuestas!!!


----------



## GilbertoMoncada (Ene 7, 2021)

Yo también me he preguntado lo mismo, sería lo máximo que podrían crear


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2021)

Mucho sentido no tiene; se suelen poner resistencias para que tengan menos ganancia a cambio de ser mas estables y predecibles...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2021)

brewmaster dijo:


> Me referia a que , si para etapas preamplificadoras se buscan transistores que tengan buena ganancia, por que no se usan darlington...es mas bien una curiosidad que tenia, porque luego de googlear un poquito encontré un diagrama en este sitio. Pero ese es uno entre los cientos que encuentras a transistores, a pesar de que los darlington eran relativamente conocidos.
> Entonces viene siendo algo asi como, no usar cañon para matar un mosquito.
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas!!!


En etapas preamplificadoras se busca ganancia de *tensión*, en etapas finales se busca ganancia de *corriente*.


brewmaster dijo:


> Hace varios dias necesitaba un preamplificador para mejorar el volumen de mi ampli, y arme el clasico preamplificador  con un c945, funciono sin problemas. No obstante mirando el datasheet del transistor , veo que su hfe no es tan alto como el que puede ofrecer un par darlington...
> por que no se diseñaron preamplificadores con darlington?.


Cambiar transistores para lograr mayor volumen *NO *es una buena idea, revisa la ganancia general del amplificador o cambia de circuito


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 7, 2021)

Aparte para mejorar la sensibilidad, creo que conviene un FET por sobre un Darlington


----------



## brewmaster (Ene 11, 2021)

Fogonazo, entonces es preferible modificar la ganancia del amplificador para que entregue el maximo de su potencia, antes que ponerle un preamplificador?,...a mi realmente me conviene, ya que la alimentacion del preamplificador es un dolor de cabeza ya que no tengo devanado extra en el transformador, por ahora estoy usando un lm 7809 para alimentarlo, pero estoy 1 volt por encima del maximo soportado por el integrado(imaginate la fiebre).


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 11, 2021)

El preamplificador es casi obligatorio.
Lectura recomendada; Porque son necesarios los preamplificadores

Por otro lado, no es todo reguladores lineales integrados en la vida (78xx), se puede usar transistores en su lugar para alimentar circuitos auxiliares con la tension principal. Eso si, es un desperdicio de energia, pero al menos es mejor que dejar al limite un 78xx.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2021)

brewmaster dijo:


> Fogonazo, entonces es preferible modificar la ganancia del amplificador para que entregue el maximo de su potencia, antes que ponerle un preamplificador?,...a mi realmente me conviene, ya que la alimentacion del preamplificador es un dolor de cabeza ya que no tengo devanado extra en el transformador, por ahora estoy usando un lm 7809 para alimentarlo, pero estoy 1 volt por encima del maximo soportado por el integrado(imaginate la fiebre).


Sigo sin tener en claro tu consulta.

*NO *necesitas un devanado extra de tu transformador.
Puedes alimentar tu previo desde la tensión de la etapa de potencia, previa separación con un filtro adecuado y ajuste de tensión al valor adecuado a tu previo.

*Edit:*

¿ Que amplificador tienes ?
¿ Circuito ?
¿ Con que fuente de señal lo estás conectando ?


----------



## brewmaster (Ene 16, 2021)

En realidad era solo la del titulo del tema, ya me queda claro que un previo solo "levanta" un poco la tension de la señal y que el darlington esta mas bien pensado para manejar corriente por lo tanto no es necesario su uso en un previo. Asimismo tambien aprendi que puedo alimentar mi pre-amplificador directamente de la tension del amplificador sin usar ci reguladores.

El amplificador que estoy usando es el szisklai cuasi-complementario posteado aqui mismo en el foro

y el pre, es el clasico de un transistor.

.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 16, 2021)

De curioso.
Por alguna razon quieres realizar el preamplificador discreto por sobre los de integrados?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2021)

Mi experiencia con amplificadores discretos ha sido bastante frustrante. Son muy complejos de ajustar. Prefiero usar una integrado siempre.


----------



## brewmaster (Ene 17, 2021)

$


DJ T3 dijo:


> De curioso.
> Por alguna razon quieres realizar el preamplificador discreto por sobre los de integrados?


Ahora mismo aqui en Cuba un operacional ( 4558 y similares ) vale cerca de 4 usd, y un transistor c945 sale reciclado de donde quiera, ese es uno de los porques...eventualmente tendre que comprar varios operacionales , pero para mas adelante, ahora estan demasiado "calientes".


----------

